# Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!



## angler_lübeck (17. Januar 2005)

*Gefahr für die 200m-Schutzzone!*

Blinker-Artikel Was meint ihr? Ist damit die Wahlfrage für die Mefo-Angler gefallen?
Quelle: Blinker.de


----------



## Angel-Ralle (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200m-Schutzzone!*

Moinsen, meinst Du jetzt, man sollte deshalb rot-grün oder wie auch immer wählen? Die Ökofaschos sind doch nicht viel besser und würden am liebsten auch Dir das Angeln und Deine eingestzten MeFo´s fangen verbieten. Mittlerweile ist es doch in unserer "schönen" Republik so, das alles was schön ist bzw. Spaß macht verboten oder sündhaft verteuert wird. Ist dies beides nicht kurzfristig machbar, wird eine schreiende Minderheit eingesetzt um den Mehrheiten andere Riegel vor die Tür der Freude zu bauen.
Ich möchte jetzt aus nutzungsrechtlichen Board-Gründen keine politische Diskussion anfangen, aber wer die Frage so kurz beantwortet haben will, ist auf dem verkehrten Weg und zwingt die "demokratischen" parteien geradezu immer nur auf den kurzfristigen Wahlerfolg und somit populistische Manöver zu schauen.

Petri & all times tight lines #h


----------



## mot67 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200m-Schutzzone!*

ich denke, eine diskussion über so ein thema sollte hier ohne politische lager geführt werden können.
an erster stelle sollte der schutz der fische stehen und der ist imho ohne "nullnutzungszonen"  nicht gewährleistet.
lieber mir das angeln an bestimmten stellen verbieten lassen, als eine bis zum ufer mit netzen zugepflasterte küste.

wenn es auch sonst keinen grund gibt, überhaupt noch zu wählen, das wäre für mich einer!


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Januar 2005)

*Auch wenn es ein langer Text ist : UNBEDINGT MAL LESEN !!!!*
 :r :r :r :r :r 
*ZITAT:*
Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!
Kiel (WS) - CDU-Politiker planen, die 200-Meter-Sperrzone für Netzfischer abzuschaffen - wenn sie die Wahlen gewinnen. Lesen Sie dazu den Beitrag von Werner Schumacher aus Kiel.
War das 2004 ein Salmonidenaufstieg in der Kieler Schwentinemündung! Bis zu 2000 Meerforellen und Lachse sind im vergangenen Jahr den Fluss hoch gewandert, um dort zu laichen. So gehen jedenfalls die Schätzungen der Mitglieder des Angelvereines "An de Waterkand", der in diesem Bereich sein Revier hat. Es waren Fische in allen Größenordnungen: von der "frühreifen" Untermaßigen, bis hin zum etwa Vierzigpfünder. Vom Spätsommer an bis in die letzten Novembertage war der Laichaufstieg zu beobachten, wobei die Hauptzeit wohl im Oktober lag. 
Dass so viele Salmoniden in den Fluss zurückgekehrt sind, um sich zu vermehren, ist Folge einer Entwicklung, die in den letzten zehn Jahren stattgefunden hat. Anfang der achtziger Jahre waren diese herrlichen Fische im Strömungsbereich der westlichen Ostsee schon fast ausgestorben. Erst umfangreiche Besatzmaßnahmen des Landessportfischerverbandes und einzelner Angelvereine, deren Gewässer in die Ostsee mündet, haben die Bestände wieder stärker werden lassen. Vor allem aber waren es entsprechende Aktivitäten in Dänemark, wo im Seegebiet der Inseln Fünen, Aerö und Langeland über einen langen Zeitraum jährlich etwa drei Millionen Meerforellen direkt in die Ostsee eingesetzt worden sind, mit dem Ziel, dort den Angeltourismus anzukurbeln. In Verbindung mit guter Werbung hatten unsere nördlichen Nachbarn, bis zum Wegfall der Fährverbindungen, damit auch guten Erfolg. Gleichzeitig ergänzten sie dadurch allerdings auch den Fischbestand vor Schleswig-Holsteins Küste, denn Salmoniden sind Wanderfische, die ständig durch den Strömungskreislauf vagabundieren, in dem sie beheimatet sind, und das ist in diesem Fall der der westlichen Ostsee.

Entscheidend gestützt wurden all diese Maßnahmen jedoch erst durch eine Änderung des Schleswig- Holsteinischen Fischereirechts: seit 1994 gilt hier ein 200 Meter Schonabstand für die Stellnetzfischerei im küstennahen Saumbereich. Bis dahin konnten die Fischer, vor allem waren es die ca. 630 Nebenerwerbsfischer des Landes, ihre Netze ungehindert in die Flachzonen legen, wo sie überaus erfolgreich die von den Anglern und Dänen ausgesetzten Salmoniden fingen, die sich gern in Ufernähe aufhalten. Dabei sind aber auch, wie eine Untersuchung der Kieler Universität belegt, pro Jahr rund 15 000 Seevögel, vor allem die geschützten Meeresenten, die hier überwintern, bei der Nahrungssuche in die Maschen der Netze geraten und jämmerlich ertrunken. Dieses wurde Ende 1992/Anfang 93 umfangreich in den Medien des Landes behandelt und sorgte für so viel Empörung, das der damalige Minister für Landwirtschaft, Forsten und Fischerei, Hans Wiesen (SPD), gute Gründe sah, die Schutzzone einzuführen, aber auch die Wanderfischarten zu schützen, wie er ausdrücklich betonte.

*Sollte aber bei der Landtagswahl im Februar nächsten Jahres die CDU an die Regierung kommen, gibt es für dieses Gesetz einen Salto rückwärts. Die Christdemokraten waren schon seinerzeit gegen die Regelung und formulierten entsprechende Veränderungswünsche bei einem politischen Machtwechsel in ihren Regierungsprogrammen. Im 2000er hieß es unter Punkt VIII, Absatz 4 - Die Zukunft der Fischerei sichern - unter anderem: "Generelle und unbefristete Null-Nutzungszonen in Fanggebieten lehnen wir ab. Einschränkungen von Fanggebieten müssen sachlich begründet werden und sollen mit den Menschen vor Ort und durch freiwillige Vereinbarungen erfolgen". Das waren exakt zwei Sätze aus dem Redebeitrag des Sprechers der CDU in der Kurzdebatte des Landtags, die der Beschlussfassung zur Änderung des Fischereirechts vorausging. Im aktuellen Regierungsprogramm wird die Absicht etwas versteckter angekündigt. Hier wird lediglich unter Punkt 6.2 - Naturschutz -, erwähnt, dass man dem Freiwilligkeitsprinzip (und dem Vertragsnaturschutz) Vorrang einräumt. Darauf angesprochen, redete vor einiger Zeit ihr Fraktionsvorsitzender, Jost de Jager, Klartext und begründete die Absicht, die Verbotszone für Stellnetze wieder aufzuheben damit, dass allein über 200 Familien in seinem Wahlbezirk von der Fischerei leben, und diese würden durch die derzeitige Regelung der Fischereiordnung erheblich in ihrem Einkommensmöglichkeiten beschnitten.*

Von diesem Vorhaben hält Lutz Pfitzner rein gar nichts: "Dann waren unsere ganzen Besatzmaßnahmen der letzten Jahre, die zum Ziel haben, sich selbst erhaltene Bestände aufzubauen, für die Katz, weil unsere Fische wieder von den Nebenerwerbsfischern großräumig abgefischt werden". Der Dreiundvierzigjährige ist nicht nur ein besonders aktives Mitglied des Kieler Angelvereins, sondern auch Skipper des Angelkutters "Nordwind" und hat deshalb auch die touristischen Aspekte im Auge. Er wundert sich darüber, dass weder der Tourismusverband noch die Landesregierung besondere Anstrengungen unternehmen, bzw. unternommen haben, den Angeltourismus so zu entwickeln, wie es seinerzeit die Dänen gemacht und viel Geld verdient haben und verweist auf ein Gutachten aus dem Jahr 1999, nach dem allein im Bereich des Amtes Fünen, Einnahmen von über 150 Mio. Mark gemacht worden sind und das auch noch außerhalb der normalen Saison, denn das erfolgreiche Meeresangeln, vor allem auf Salmoniden, passiert in der kalten Jahreszeit, wenn die Bettenkapazitäten in dieser Landschaft nahezu ungenutzt bleiben. Auch ein Gutachten der K.E.R.N. Region zur Reanimierung der Langeland-Line, die zwischen Kiel und Bagenkop verkehrte, das diese Aussage unterstützt, scheint offensichtlich völlig übersehen worden zu sein. Diese Schlafmützigkeit der Entscheidungsträger in Politik und Wirtschaft ärgert Skipper Lutz enorm: "Sogar in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern wird das Produkt Angeltourismus inzwischen mit guten Erfolg verkauft, nur wir hinken mal wieder hinterher. Außerdem: bei entsprechendem wirtschaftlichen Erfolg, könnte die 200 Meter Schutzzone sicherlich auch nicht mehr von der CDU in Frage gestellt werden".

*Quelle: BLINKER : http://http://www.blinker.de/default1.php??*


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Moin Moin ,
 #d  #d  #d  #d  . Ist schon klasse , wenn eine Partei es so nötig hat , auf Wählerstimmen zu gehen  . Für mich ist es so einfacher , die richtige Partei zu wählen , *diese*  ist für mich schon mal aus dem Rennen .


Gruß aus Eutin


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Ich habe aufgrud dieses Artikels mal die Zentrale der CDU-SH kontaktiert und um Bestätigung des Artikels gebeten. Mal schauen, was da kommt.
Interessiert mich schon sehr stark.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Moin Leute,
das Thema ist absolut wichtig aber bitte nicht in parteipolitische Diskussionen oder gar Zankereien abgleiten. Das würde dem Thema nicht gut tun da es dann gegen die Boardregeln verstößt.  :m


----------



## Chrush (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Tjaaaa..... da bin ich mal gespannt. 

Klasse Arbeit Diggler!

Grüße aus Buxte

Chris

ps. wer gern mal sehen möchte was im Norden für die Aufzucht der Mefo und des Lachses so getan wird und was für Früchte diese Arbeit jetzt treibt, kann ja mal spasseshalber auf www.h-juhnke.de  / Die Jahre / 2005 / Januar   nachsehen!
(geht leider nicht mit einem Link, denn alle Versuche führen nur auf die Hauptseite)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> bitte nicht in parteipolitische Diskussionen oder gar Zankereien abgleiten.


 ....... ganz bestimmt nicht Jörg. Ich denke uns ist aber allen an einer offiziellen Stellungnahme gelegen, denn die schreibende Zunft ist doch manchmal recht vorschnell......
Was jeder dann für sich daraus macht  #c 
Warten wir einfach mal ab.


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt! Wer was wann wo ...........................????????!!!!!!!!!?????
kann gar nicht sein, nie und nimmer, wir doch nicht, um was gings da?????????


----------



## Angelmann (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> *Auch w Darauf angesprochen, redete vor einiger Zeit ihr Fraktionsvorsitzender, Jost de Jager, Klartext und begründete die Absicht, die Verbotszone für Stellnetze wieder aufzuheben damit, dass allein über 200 Familien in seinem Wahlbezirk von der Fischerei leben, und diese würden durch die derzeitige Regelung der Fischereiordnung erheblich in ihrem Einkommensmöglichkeiten beschnitten.*
> 
> Moin marioschreiber,
> 
> ...


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*



> *Auch w Darauf angesprochen, redete vor einiger Zeit ihr Fraktionsvorsitzender, Jost de Jager, Klartext und begründete die Absicht, die Verbotszone für Stellnetze wieder aufzuheben damit, dass allein über 200 Familien in seinem Wahlbezirk von der Fischerei leben, und diese würden durch die derzeitige Regelung der Fischereiordnung erheblich in ihrem Einkommensmöglichkeiten beschnitten.*





Warscheinlich indem man den Herrschaften mitteilt das sie unsere Stimme durch so eine Änderung verlieren würden.
Sollte doch zu schaffen sein denen klar zu machen das es sich um mehr Stimmen handelt als die von den besagten 200 Familien !

@Vossi (Dorschdiggler): Hast du ´ne Email-Adresse ?
Käme vileicht nicht schlecht wenn wir die mal mit Anfragen überhäufen !


|wavey: *P.S.: Ich habe erst überlegt ob die Gefahr besteht das ein solches Thema zu sehr in die Politik abdriftet, aber da es unmittelbar die Angelei betrifft sollte es hier auch besprochen werden.*
*Ich bitte alle nur darum beim Thema zu bleiben und nicht in pauschale Politik abzuschweifen !!!*


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200m-Schutzzone!*

Ich habe das Thema auch schon eröffnet : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=44040.

kann nicht einer der Mods diese beide zusammenfassen ?
Damit wir hier nicht aneinander vorbei diskutieren !


----------



## Blauortsand (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Ich bin mir da auch nicht sicher aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die besagten 2 Sätze aus dem Regierungsprogramm 2000 sich zur Nullnutzzone bei der damaligen Novellierung des Nationalparkgesetzes des Nationalpark Schleswig Holsteinisches Wattenmeer bezogen waren bei welcher erstmal ein Prielgebiet als Nullnutzzone erklärt wurde und vorher gab es großen Aufstand vonseiten der Fischer zu diesem Gesetzesbeschluß!?!

Bin aber auch mal auf die Antwort von Vossi`s Anfrage gespannt!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200m-Schutzzone!*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> kann nicht einer der Mods diese beide zusammenfassen ?
> Damit wir hier nicht aneinander vorbei diskutieren !




hab ich gemacht #h


----------



## Haeck (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

@ all

eine frage gilt es vorher noch klar zu stellen, bevor ich mit i.d. polit. disk. einsteige. 
sofern ich mich recht erinnere ist das 200m schutzzonen gesetz nicht eine EU-Richtlinie  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
sollte dies zutreffend sein, dann können die christen demokraten schon mal gar nichts ausrichten, sofern sie die landtagswahlen gewinnen sollten !!!

mfg

haeck


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> sofern ich mich recht erinnere ist das 200m schutzzonen gesetz nicht eine EU-Richtlinie


 ....ich hab' mich mal durch die EU-Richtlinien zur Küstenfischerei gewühlt, konnte aber leider noch nichts passendes entdecken. Ich bleib aber am Ball und werde morgen mal meine Mittagspause opfern, um vielleicht etwas positives zu entdecken.


Meine Mail ist noch nicht beantwortet worden  #c


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

können wir nicht so eine Art Unterschriftenliste machen, daß wir dagegen sind. Bei so vielen AB Membern könnten wir doch eigentlich richtig was in die "Waagschale" werfen - oder ? |kopfkrat 
Wir müssen ja nicht sagen, dass wir nicht alle aus SH kommen


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Ist schon lustig, wie Parteien immer wieder verkennen, dass auch sehr viele Angler zu ihren Wählern gehören... Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es sich um eine EU-Richtlinie handelt, hoffentlich hat der Diggler Erfolg bei der Suche nach dem Paragraphen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*



> P.S.: Ich habe erst überlegt ob die Gefahr besteht das ein solches Thema zu sehr in die Politik abdriftet, aber da es unmittelbar die Angelei betrifft sollte es hier auch besprochen werden.
> Ich bitte alle nur darum beim Thema zu bleiben und nicht in pauschale Politik abzuschweifen !!!


Ein gutes Beispiel, wie man auch Politik im Anglerboard sikutieren kann, wenn sichs um ein Thema handelt, dass uns Angler direkt betrifft. 

*Der Bitte sachlich zu bleiben und nicht "parteipolitisch" abzudriften kann ich mich nur anschliessen.*

Dass ein Abgeordneter vor Ort (egal welcher Partei) an seine 200 Fischerfamilien denkt, ist ja an sich lobenswert, aber wieder einmal typisch für die deutsche Politik im allgemeinen zu kurz gedacht.

Auf der einen Seite versuchen Poltiker gerade in den strukturschwachen Regionen den Tourismus zu fördern, bei dem auch Angler eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle spielen, da sie nicht während der touristischen Hauptsaison kommen, sondern vor allem in der übrigen Zeit (Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr) an der Küste unterwegs isnd - und dabei nicht wenige die zum Meerforellenangeln kommen.  

Das bedeutet für alle Firmen (und Familien) die mit Touristen Geld verdienen, dass sie mit den Anglern ihre Betriebe besser auslasten können, seien es Zimmer/Ferienwohnungvermieter, Bootscharter, Gerätehändler, auch der Supermarkt um die Ecke oder die Tankstelle.

Bei signifikanter Reduzierung der Mefo - Bestände würden zwangsläufig auch ein Teil der Angler ausbleiben - das aber dann nicht nur lokal, sondern an der gesamtem Küste.

Darüber sollten solch lokale Politiker einfach mal nachdenken, was insgesamt gesehen sinnvoller ist:

200 (Nebenerwerbs)Fischerfamilien zu unterstützen, die zudem bekanntermassen viel an der Steuer vorbei wirtschaften (hat schon mal einer von Euch versucht, bei einem der Fischer, bei denen man im Hafen die Fische kaufen kann, eine Rechnung zu bekommen?? Ich schon, bei mehreren, immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis!! )) oder einige tausend Arbeitsplätze im Tourismus zu gefährden!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

#q  #q ....wenn mir nochmal jemand sagt, dass in unserem Land die Bürokratie Wildwuchs treibt. Die Paragraphen und Gesetze der Bundesrepublik sind gegen das EU-Geschreibsel ein Kindergarten.
Was es alles gibt..... #d ....Ihr macht Euch keinen Begriff....Ich habe noch niemals vorher so viel Müll zu einem Thema gelesen. Seitenweise reglementierungen, Vorschriften und Ausnahmen. Die Berufsfischer stehen jeden Tag mit einem Bein im Knast. Begriffe wie Maschenweite, Schonfenster, Scherblattgrösse, Quotenausschöpfung, Fanggebietsrestriktion (mit Angabe von Längen und Breitengraden), Ausnahmeregelungen für asoziierte Mitgliedsländer, Ausfallgelder, Kutterlängen und Tonnage, Schongebiete, korrekte Befeuerung beim Schleppen....und so weiter und so weiter und so weiter  |schlafen .....aber zum Abstand von Stellnetzen zum Strand, habe ich leider nichts entdecken können.....ich habe aber auch erst die Verordnungsblätter von 1999-2001 gesichtet.....mal schauen, ob ich die Tage etwas anderes als diesen Müll finden kann.
Ach ja..... unsere "Freunde" aus Kiel haben sich noch nicht gemeldet  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*



> Ach ja..... unsere "Freunde" aus Kiel haben sich noch nicht gemeldet


Wunderst jemand??


----------



## ChristophL (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

200 Familien sind es wert die mühsame Besatzarbeit von praktisch 10 Jahren und vielen Vereinen zu ruinieren ? Vor allem hängt davon keine Existenz ab (200m Zone).

Von den Ökologischen Auswirkungen mal ganz zu schweigen. Das wer wie wählt denke ich lassen wir mal außen vor - aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es mehr als 200 Anglerfamilien gibt die dann mitansehen können wie ihre jahrelange Arbeit vernichtet wird.

Unterschriftenaktion sollte her. Ist ansich schon stark genug, dass Gemeinden fürs Hafenangeln Gebühren kassieren aber nichtmal Fisch dafür besetzen, aber nun die laichenden Fische praktisch auszuradieren (nix anderes heißt der ufernahe Fang schließlich) - das ist echt zum Kotzen.

Da sage ich nix mehr zu, wenn ich aber einen von den Herren in meiner Umgebung hätte - dann würde ich denen mal deutlich und höflich klarmachen, dass ich meine Interessen bei der Wahl berücksichtige und zu meinen Interessen auch die Natur zählt.

Ich denke eine Unterschriftenaktion ist eine gute Idee die sicherlich viele andere Angelseiten mittragen, das muss ja nicht rein "anglerboardexclusive" sein, ist schließlich eine Angelegenheit der Angler allgemein.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Liebe Boardies,
bei aller Erregung: Gerade wenns so hart auf hart geht, bitte richtig und sauber argumentieren! Ich bin auch gegen die Erlaubnis, die Netze wieder dort zu stellen. Es geht dabei um Biotopschutz. Das Problem sind für uns die Meerforellen, die dort abgefischt werden - damit wir sie dann fangen können. Wenn das dann die laichenden Fische sind, hätten auch wir dort nichts zu suchen. Bei den Laichfischen gehts um die Netzverhaue in den Flußmündungen.
Der Grund des Netzverbotes war derzeit aber nicht der Schutz der Fische. Bewirkt wurde das Verbot durch tausende tote Seevögel, die beim gründeln in den Netzmaschen jämmerlich ersoffen sind.
Es geht nicht um die Frage, ob 200 Fischerfamilien mehr *Wert* !!! sind als tausend Anglerfamilien. Diese Frage darf sich so nicht stellen.
Es ist auch kaum von Politikern ernstzunehmen, wenn jede Frage mit der nächsten Wahl verknüpft wird. So oft könnten die sich garnicht umentscheiden, wenn jede Interessen-
gruppe zu jeder Frage eine Wahldrohung abläßt.
Ich bin aber aucch durchaus für eine Unterschriftenaktion - oder sollten wir mal eine
EMailinitiative starten? Eine Protestemail mit Verteilen zugleich an alle Partein in SH,
dazu den Anglerverband und den Bund für Vogelschutz. Wenn die in der nächsten Woche jeder 2000 EMails bekommt, werden die schon vorsichtig.
Die Argumente müssen aber richtig und ausgewogen sein, also 1. Biotopschutz und 2.
Bestandsschutz der Meerforelle.


----------



## mikemolto (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

@ marioschreiber: vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht. Die Antworten darauf zeigen ja, inwieweit die Tematik angekommen ist. 

Wie will man denn die " Kommerzschweinereien " verhindern. ??????


----------



## Gu.est (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

moin leute,
information ist das halbe leben.
die cdu bzw. genauer gesagt herr de jager, hat die aussagen, die ihm "zur last" gelegt werden dementiert.
lest dazu im blinker:
http://www.blinker.de/default1.php?http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/angeln_aktuell/news_2005/meldungen/news05_023.php
oder bein lsfv s-h
http://forum.lsfv-sh.de/viewtopic.php?t=96

dass die freunde aus kiel sich nicht gemeldet haben ist aber schon ziemlich sche****, habens wohl nicht nötig?


----------



## detlefb (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Ja ist denn schon wieder April????
Erst lange Artikel nun Dementi's, keiner ist nachher gewesen.
Wer soll denn da noch schwarz von weiß unterscheiden.


----------



## ChristophL (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Komische Sache.

Wer wars denn nun ? Oder wars mal wieder keiner sobald der Sturm am Horizont aufzieht.

Mir persönlich ist es völlig egal wer das nun in der Welt gesetzt hat, sobald es vom Tisch ist, darum geht es ja letztendlich.

@ Dolfin: Blöde Formulierung von mir, gemeint war: 200 Familien als Wählerstimmen.

Vielleicht hat der Blinker auch nur ne Ente gebracht oder falsche Informationen erhalten, wer weis.

Aber just imho: Ist doch egal - ist kein Thema, also was regen wir uns auf #6 

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Haeck (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

wie jetzt der gesamte blinker bericht ist reine erfindungsache ?!?  |kopfkrat 
für wie dumm halten uns unsere politiker eigentlich ?!?

mfg

haeck


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Moin Moin ,
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen , das sich eine Zeitschrift wie der Blinker sich so was aus den Fingern saugt . Die Damen und Herren aus Kiel denken halt , das es das Internet noch nicht gibt und das sich Info´s nur im kleinen Kreis verbreiten . Dank des Board´s werden solchen Dinge schnell verbreitet und dann kriegen die Politiker Angst vor ihrer eigenen Aussage .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Haeck (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen , das sich eine Zeitschrift wie der Blinker sich so was aus den Fingern saugt . Die Damen und Herren aus Kiel denken halt , das es das Internet noch nicht gibt und das sich Info´s nur im kleinen Kreis verbreiten . Dank des Board´s werden solchen Dinge schnell verbreitet und dann kriegen die Politiker Angst vor ihrer eigenen Aussage .



ganz deiner meinung !!!

mfg

haeck


----------



## Gu.est (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

warum der blinker sowas schreibt ist mir rätselhaft. aber auf jeden fall ist das schlecht recherchiert, und schlechter journalismus. der artikel wimmelt von fehlern....
herr de jost ist NICHT fraktionsvorsitzender (das ist Martin Kayenburg) sondern *stellvertretender Vorsitzender und hochschulpolitischer Sprecher der Fraktion*
...im wahlkreis von de jost (wahlkreis 10, eckernförde) gibt es keine 200 familien die von fischfang leben.

wer mehr lesen, oder mit herrn de jost persönlich kontakt aufnehmen möchte, der kann ja mal auf seine hp schauen:
http://www.jostdejager.de/

nach meiner ansicht hat irgendein abgeordneter, auf einem fischerstammtisch mal was gesagt wie...."ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass mitn 200m zu ändern" oder so. das ist dann auf 3 ecken zu einem redakteur gelangt, und der hat das ohne überprüfung übernommen und eine meldung darau gemacht.

herr de jost bestreitet sowas gesagt zu haben. und solange ihm keiner das gegenteil beweisst, müssen wir das glauben. das nennt sich wohl rechtsstaat. in dubio pro reo.

wer einmal lügt, dem glaubt man nimmer,
auch wenn er´s nut im wahlkampf tat.


----------



## Deckert (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen , das sich eine Zeitschrift wie der Blinker sich so was aus den Fingern saugt . Die Damen und Herren aus Kiel denken halt , das es das Internet noch nicht gibt und das sich Info´s nur im kleinen Kreis verbreiten . Dank des Board´s werden solchen Dinge schnell verbreitet und dann kriegen die Politiker Angst vor ihrer eigenen Aussage .
> 
> 
> ...


 

Der Blinker wird sich das mit sicherheit nicht aus den Fingern gesaugt haben. Dieser Bericht wurde den Kollegen von der Redaktion von einem sehr ernstzunehmenden Journalisten zugespielt, der wäre doch nicht wirklich so doof und verbreitet falschaussagen, schließlich steht mit sowas sein Job auf dem Spiel. 

Außerdem habe ich im Schleswig-Holstein Magazin eine kurzmeldung genau über dieses Thema gesehen. Auch nur eine Ente von N3?|bla:  


Denke eher der Mensch von der Cdu bekommt gerade das große Flattern, schließlich sind wir gerade in der heißen Phase des Wahlkampfs, und da wird bekanntlich allen Wählern gerne nach der Schnauze |bla: .


----------



## ChristophL (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

@Deckert

Da liest man hier: http://forum.lsfv-sh.de/viewtopic.php?t=96 aber andere Dinge.

Ansonsten, wenn das ein "sehr ernstzunehmenden" Journalisten kommt, warum ist dann soviel in dem Bericht falsch, s.o. ?

Besonders interessant ist auch diese Aussage:

"Die CDU wird keine fischereiliche Entscheidung ohne Abstimmung mit dem LSFV treffen."

So sehr mich solche Ideen auch ärgern, wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen dem angeblichem Verursacher des Spektakels - oder einer Zeitschrift zu glauben, die nichtmal die Ämter der genannten Politiker richtig auf die Reihe kriegt...

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Und aus welchen Gründen sollte der Blinker sich sowas aus den Fingern saugen? Welcher Vorteil entsteht dadurch? Keiner in meinen Augen.

Ich vermute ebenfalls das da nur die Fahne in den Wind gehängt wurde.


Im übrigen finde ich gut wie ihr bisher dieses politische Thema abhandelt #6


----------



## Blex (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Wie? Was? Warum -. so etwas passiert? Die Lösung könnte ganz einfach sein! |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

Einige Journalisten, so gut ihr Ruf auch sein mag, werden eventuell manchmal nicht zu Unrecht als Schmeißfliege bezeichnet. Warum - kann sich jeder selbst denken.  

Da es sich ja offensichtlich um eine Finte handelt, bleibt zu erforschen, wie es dazu kam:  |kopfkrat 

*Eventuell so:*
*Schritt 1:* "_SPD-Schmeißfliege_" (nur so vom Hören - Sagen) greift den Begriff 200m Schutzzone am Stammtisch auf, bemerkt die sofortige Entrüstung und wittert eine geile Story!  |evil: 

*Schritt 2:* Schmeißfliege hat überhaupt keine Ahnung von der Materie und macht aus dem Stammtischgelaber eine tolle Story, in der er Begriffe wie "Fischschonbezirk", "Schutzgebiet", "Schutzzone" ......... etc. einfach aus Dummheit mit in diesen Artikel einbaut, da er gar nicht bemerkt, daß Fischerei komplizierter ist, als er denkt.  #q 

*Schritt 3:* Jemand der Ahnung von der Materie hat, aber nicht bemerkt, daß der Verfasser keine Ahnung hatte greift das Ding ohne Prüfung auf und veröffentlicht es halt beim Blinker, LSFV usw. .... #t 

*Schritt 4:* Alle machen sich einen Kopp und keiner merkt, daß hier willenlos mit Begriffen um sich geworfen wurde, die sich zwar ähnlich anhören, aber scheinbar unterschiedliche Sachverhalte klären.  |rolleyes 

*ENDE vom Lied:* Alle sind verärgert! |krach: 

Allerdings nur eine Theorie,
für die einiges spricht und von der ich schon überzeugt war, bevor die ganze Geschichte dementiert wurde, da der Bericht doch ziemlich schwammig formuliert wurde! :m

Gruß & Petri A.....Blex  :g


----------



## Gu.est (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

@ Blex, seh ich auch so. ein "sommerloch" mitten im winter. und der wahlkampf verläuft ja auch recht unspektakulär.



> Und aus welchen Gründen sollte der Blinker sich sowas aus den Fingern saugen? Welcher Vorteil entsteht dadurch? Keiner in meinen Augen.


ich glaub nicht, dass das völlig aus den fingern gesogen ist. etwas wird dran sein, aber wieviel..???
ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es parteipolitisch geprägte redakteure gibt, die ein wenig stimmung machen wollen. soll es ja schon gegeben haben. 
ein weiterer vorteil ist evtl, dass der link zum blinker in vielen anglerforen erschienen ist. es wird drüber diskutiert, und die meisten sehen sich den artikel an. damit hat man potentielle kunden auf der website, die sehen wie sehr sich der blinker für angler und fische einsetzt, und dann ja vielleicht auch mal das heft kaufen. marketing?

wie können nur spekulieren. zu einer meinungbildung reichen die aussagen beider seiten nicht aus. also glaubt jeder das, was er eh glauben will. :m 

|kopfkrat 

gruss

edit: übrigends hat der blinker seine antwort auf das fax von de Jager inzwischen überarbeitet.
http://www.blinker.de/default1.php?http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/angeln_aktuell/news_2005/meldungen/news05_023.php


----------



## Haeck (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

@ blex 

so nach dem motto, viele köche verderben den brei ?!?

mfg

haeck


----------



## Blex (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> so nach dem motto, viele köche verderben den brei ?!?


Ja - so ähnlich oder auch das "Stille Postprinzip". |kopfkrat 

Ich glaube da ist wohl einiges schief gelaufen. |gr: 

Gruß A.....Blex  :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*



			
				guest schrieb:
			
		

> dass die freunde aus kiel sich nicht gemeldet haben ist aber schon ziemlich sche****, habens wohl nicht nötig?


Weil auch die Politik noch nicht begriffen hat, dass man über das Anglerboard mehr Angler erreicht als über die Zeitschriften))

Davon ab, Politik ist so oder so ein mehr oder weniger schmutziges Geschäft.
Es werden viele Gerüchte in die Welt gesetzt, es wird viel dementiert, in Wahlkampfzeiten sicher ehrer noch verstärkt.

Was da gelaufen ist, werden wir wohl nicht mehr nachvollziehen können.

In Schutz nehmen möchte ich aber ausdrückich mal den Blinkerredakteur, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass das vom Blinker gefaked war - warum auch??? Höchstens schlampig recherchiert und halbherzig dementiert.

Auch Redakteure sind auf Informatioen angewiesen, die Politiker wissen dies und nutzen dies natürlich so, wie es ihren Interessen entspricht.

Ob das letztlich von "SPD - Schmeissfliegen" auf den Weg gebracht wurde oder ob "CDU - Schmeissfliegen" ihren Fehler erkannt haben, werden wir da wohl nicht rausbekommen können.

Daher siehe nochmal oben:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon ab, Politik ist so oder so ein mehr oder weniger schmutziges Geschäft.


----------



## Blex (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*



> Davon ab, Politik ist so oder so ein mehr oder weniger schmutziges Geschäft.


Das ist wohl so! |gr: 

Es geht nicht mehr um die Sache ( welche auch immer), sondern nur noch darum, daß einer den anderen in die Pfanne haut. Rauskommen tut dabei außer viel Rauch natürlich nichts. #t 

Zum Blinkerredakteur kann ich nur sagen, daß er sich nicht ganz aus der Verantwortung ziehen kann, denn schließlich ist er für die Dinge verantwortlich, die er veröffentlicht.  |evil: 
Und gerade im Wahlkampf sind Anschuldigungen, die mit einer Partei in Verbindung gebracht werden, selbstverständlich doppelt und dreifach zu prüfen, bevor man eine Welle lostritt.  |krach: 
Eindeutig eine "dumme" Nachlässigkeit! |rolleyes 

Gruß & Petri ALEX  :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Späte Antwort ist immer besser als gar keine, obwohl es immerhin ein klein wenig mehr als zwei Wochen gedauert hat, habe ich heute eine Nachricht bekommen.
Hier der - in meinen Augen - etwas dürftige Wortlaut :

*Sehr geehrter Herr Voss,

wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse am Wahlprogramm der CDU.

Aufgrund der Fülle der bei uns eingehenden Anfragen ist es uns leider nicht immer möglich, kurzfristig zu antworten. 

Die CDU Schleswig-Holstein wird die 200-Meter-Schutzzone auch für Netz- oder sogenannte
Nebenerwerbsfischer nicht abschaffen. Auch strebt die CDU-Fraktion nach meinen Informationen keine Aufhebung an. 

Ich hoffe, Ihre Anfrage damit beantwortet zu haben.

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
i.A.

Dr. Erik Nils Voigt*


----------



## Gu.est (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

na bitte da hat die BIL* zeitung und das ihr hörige klientel mal wieder unrecht gehabt. 
dabei ist es so einfach:
fraget, so werdet ihr antworten bekommen....auch wenn die manchmal lange dauern.


----------



## Gast 1 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*



			
				Deckert schrieb:
			
		

> Der Blinker wird sich das mit sicherheit nicht aus den Fingern gesaugt haben. Dieser Bericht wurde den Kollegen von der Redaktion von einem sehr ernstzunehmenden Journalisten zugespielt, der wäre doch nicht wirklich so doof und verbreitet falschaussagen, schließlich steht mit sowas sein Job auf dem Spiel.
> 
> Außerdem habe ich im Schleswig-Holstein Magazin eine kurzmeldung genau über dieses Thema gesehen. Auch nur eine Ente von N3?|bla:
> 
> ...



Wir wir Alle gesehen haben, hat sich eine Angelzeitschrift und in Vertretung Herr Deckert, alles aus "den Fingern gesogen".

Es ist nichts passiert, oder?


----------



## Alva (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Moin Moin ,
der Artikel auf der LSFV Homepage über die 200 Meter Schutzzone kam von mir.Da ein Familienmitglied , dessen sehr guter Freund Nebenerwerbsfischer ist , mir mitteilte das ein CDU Politiker bei einer internen Veranstaltung mit den Fischern ganau diese Aussage gemacht hatte. Ich finde es doch sehr erstaunlich wie schnell der LSFV sofort den doch so " allseits ehrlichen " Politikern glaubt und alles andere in Frage stellt . Und ob nun der eine oder andere diesen oder jenen Posten hat kann doch nicht wichtiger bewertet werden wie die Sache an sich .
Gruß Peter


----------



## detlefb (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*



			
				Alva schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> der Artikel auf der LSFV Homepage über die 200 Meter Schutzzone kam von mir.Da ein Familienmitglied , dessen sehr guter Freund Nebenerwerbsfischer ist , mir mitteilte das ein CDU Politiker bei einer internen Veranstaltung mit den Fischern ganau diese Aussage ........ Gruß Peter



Das nenne ich Courage.Einfach toll Peter #6  #6 Das hat richtig Stil, nicht viele haben den Mut so etwas zuschreiben. Hut ab, dir zolle ich Respekt.
Und noch nebenbei " Welcome on Board", das von dir noch weitere tolle Postings mit Tiefgang gibt!!!!!


----------



## Gu.est (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*



			
				Alva schrieb:
			
		

> Da ein Familienmitglied , dessen sehr guter Freund Nebenerwerbsfischer ist , mir mitteilte das ein CDU Politiker bei einer internen Veranstaltung mit den Fischern ganau diese Aussage gemacht hatte.


 
moin peter, 
nu, ein freund von mir hat auch einen verwandten, dessen kumpel hat eine 2m trutte gefangen.
benenn doch einfach ross und reiter!


----------



## Medo (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Moin Moin ,
der Artikel auf der LSFV Homepage über die 200 Meter Schutzzone kam von mir.Da ein Familienmitglied , dessen sehr guter Freund Nebenerwerbsfischer ist , mir mitteilte das ein CDU Politiker bei einer internen Veranstaltung mit den Fischern ganau diese Aussage ........ Gruß Peter

ist schon ok.....
.....wenn jeder alles ganz genau wüsste...

willkommen on board peter!


----------



## Alva (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

Moin Gu.est ,
zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich an die LSFV - Homepage geschrieben habe war im  Blinker noch nichts davon zu lesen . Im vorwege machte mir auch lang genug gedanken ob und wie man das Thema anfassen könnte . Das derjenige der diese Info`s weiter gab nartürlich nicht genannt werden möchte ist doch klar , jetzt werden das einige wieder als "feige " bezeichnen  aber die möchte ich mal an der gleichen Stelle sehen . Ich habe jedenfalls schon Respekt davor , da er sich selbst ja auch keinen gefallen damit getan hat . Ich selber habe auch keine Verbindung zu dem Reporter der das Thema an den Blinker brachte , es war ganz einfach nur die Entscheidung für mich alles für sich zubehalten oder raus damit . Am Ende ist es aber das wichtigste für mich das es doch alle " nie gewollt und gesagt haben" und diesmal sogar schriftlich . Da ich als Selbstständiger Kleinunternehmer auf dem Bau auch bestimmt kein Wahlkampfhelfer der anderen Parteien bin kann ich auch im nachhinein noch jedem gerade und ohne rot zu werden in die Augen schauen . 
Gruß Peter


----------



## Gu.est (2. März 2005)

*AW: Gefahr für die 200-Meter-Schutzzone!*

ich schick dir ne bn, das wird mir zu politisch ;-)


----------

